
Apple’s New Headquarters Is a Sign of Tech’s Boom, Bravado - adventured
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apples-new-headquarters-is-a-sign-of-techs-boom-bravado-1494759606
======
Arnt
WTF. For hundreds of years people with overflowing coffers have built
themselves splendid mansions, headquarters, castles, what have you. Churches.
Sometimes they built in good taste.

But now that Apple does it it's a sign of something about tech?

------
mcphage
Without the direct-from-Google links working for WSJ articles anymore, are
there enough people here able to actually read the article, to make a
discussion about it even possible?

